# Norway snatches away children from Indian couple!



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2012)

*Norway snatches away children from Indian couple?*



> Have child care professionals in Norway snatched two toddlers, aged one and three, from their parents because they have equated the Indian way of bringing up kids to child abuse? It depends who you ask. Aishwarya and Avigyan's parents insist Child Welfare authorities in Norway have committed a grave crime based on cultural ignorance. The authorities in Norway say they are neither ignorant nor biased.




Watch the *video* at:
Source: Norway snatches away children from Indian couple?

That is totally not acceptable!


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

I was initially skeptical but this article throws more light and leaves no scope for prejudice

'Child snatch' spat with Oslo - Yahoo!



> The couple say the childcare workers gave "bizarre explanations" for taking the children away.
> "They said the mother was incapable of taking care of the children ---- that our daughter looked at the faces of other people around her instead of her mother's was evidence that we were not taking proper care of her, and that our son remained aloof in the kindergarten and banged his head on the floor," said Anurup, who has been living in Norway for the past six years and married Calcutta girl Sagarika in 2007.



*www.ndtv.com/article/india/norway-...ples-kids-say-feeding-with-hands-wrong-167660



> What did they do wrong? They fed the children with their hands and the infants slept in the same bed as the parents. "My son was sleeping with my husband. They said he should sleep separately from your son," said Mrs Bhattacharya."Feeding a child with the hand is normal in Indian tradition and when the mother is feeding with a spoon there could be phases when she was overfeeding the child. They said it was force feeding. These are basically cultural differences," said Mr Bhattacharya.



Wow!!

This is a sad development. I hope they get back their children as soon as possible. 

Of course, since minors are involved, usually the exact details are kept confidential. Their might be more it than meets the eye. If information is being concealed for protection of the minors then it is difficult to come to a judgement. 

However if that is true, what is more saddening is that an entire country is screwed up. Don't know whether to pity the parents or the citizens of Norway  Can't believe a nation being so ret@rded

I however hope they get their kids back.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2012)

If that's the best reasons which Norwegian authorities have came out with, "feeding children with their hands" and "sleeping on the same bed with their children" then I guess every damn Indian parents are culprits!! 

Totally absurd!


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

> Europeans do not care about their children like Indians do so the authorities have to step in to cater to it. I have no idea why would they apply it to Indians.
> 
> Forget about cultures, eating with your hands and sleeping with your parents is the most natural way to care and protect your progeny since time immemorial.
> 
> ...



What was I thinking


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2012)

^ya saw this news today morning on Star News channel

The Parents have rights to get their children back.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2012)

wahaha, oh why ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> *Europeans do not care about their children like Indians do so the authorities have to step in to cater to it.* I have no idea why would they apply it to Indians.





> However if that is true, what is more saddening is that an entire country is screwed up. Don't know whether to pity the parents or the citizens of Norway  Can't believe a nation being so ret@rded


Er not neet to react over the top. This is like saying the punishments for murder means that all people are murderers.



> It's a foolish country, to say the least. Strange to address an entire country but it seems apt this time. Looks like some people failed to evolve into intelligent beings.  My condolences.


No need to stereotype.

Feel sorry for the parents though if there is nothing more than this.

I'll say it again criticize the law, the narrow mind-ness and lack of cultural understanding; but do NOT abuse or stereotype an entire nation. Because then you cannot take the moral high ground since you yourself would be deemed narrow minded and refuse to understand their culture as well.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Sterotype = less effort to make comments 
Was fully aware of the cons and pros of that.

But they are actually quite different. We know so much of the world. As a culture despite the poverty we still fare better then most. 

You can't go wrong with stereotyping when you say Indians care for their kids more than the western couterparts. 



> This is like saying the punishments for murder means that all people are murderers.



It's one thing to commit a murder. Quite another to witness it and do nothing about it. 

The outsider penetration is very low in these countries which means they lack the exposure necessary to tackle such problems properly. The same in case with other exotic countries which sees no or almost negligible migrant population.

Can't blame the law when people are mute spectators to it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

Make more effort then. If stereotyping and hate filled posts are encouraged this place will resemble more like rediff.com comment section. You'll agree we don't want that.

Don't get me started on Indian culture, it's not something one can EVER take a moral high ground on.



> You can't go wrong with stereotyping when you say Indians care for their kids more than the western couterparts.


That's no stereotyping but plain bullcrap. Typical Indian arrogance at its finest. Bet you've not met and seen a single non-Indian child care.

The mute spectator analogy doesn't work here. Their law in question is apparently for protecting the interests of children. In this case it seems to have been out of order and overly harsh on an Indian couple based on cultural misunderstanding probably. That doesn't warrant calling them or their laws retarded though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Typical Indian arrogance at its finest.



That's stereotyping.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> That's stereotyping.



lol....


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 23, 2012)

Y u guys fighting among urself? the main culprit here is the Norway law


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Europeans do not care about their children like Indians do so the authorities have to step in to cater to it.


I stopped reading here and erased my memory.



fun2sh said:


> Y u guys fighting among urself? the main culprit here is the Norway law


yes. Their law is retarded.


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 23, 2012)

ico said:


> I stopped reading here and erased my memory.
> 
> 
> yes. Their law is retarded.



LOL law aint a person that its retarded


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> Y u guys fighting among urself? the main culprit here is the Norway law


LOL law aint a person that its culprit


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 23, 2012)

LOL u got me. but i think both words can be used with a system


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2012)

This entire process to separate children from parents(for eg: force them to sleep in their own room at early ages) has destroyed the entire western youth, without proper guidance they turn into hooligans and this results into affairs like uk riots, college shootings etc, our own way of taking care of our children is a lot better. 

Come on, sleeping with parents is negligence? Maybe in the west where most people become sadistic, abusing parents.


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a way to generalize.



> this results into affairs like uk riots, college shootings etc, our own way of taking care of our children is a lot better.



Right, because the scene here is *soo* much better.


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

tkin said:


> This entire process to separate children from parents(for eg: force them to sleep in their own room at early ages) has destroyed the entire western youth, without proper guidance they turn into hooligans and this results into affairs like uk riots, college shootings etc, our own way of taking care of our children is a lot better.
> 
> Come on, sleeping with parents is negligence? Maybe in the west where most people become sadistic, abusing parents.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2012)

This thread is gold !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2012)

If I had a penny for everytime an Indian classlessly stereotyped others while knowing NOTHING about their culture, and living with their pseudo-cultural zealatory, I would have been a billionxbillion-are. 



revolt said:


> they will pay every such kind of idiots will pay i will not leave any of them.



 Jog on mate. You ain't no toll tax.


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

revolt said:


> they will pay every such kind of idiots will pay i will not leave any of them.


could you please lay off the crack before posting?

When you make a lulzifying post, don't delete it. Private lulz for mods are unfair. I've undeleted your post.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2012)

revolt said:


> they will pay every such kind of idiots will pay i will not leave any of them.





Liverpool_fan said:


> Jog on mate. You ain't no toll tax.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> What a way to generalize.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because the scene here is *soo* much better.


Always


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2012)

tkin said:


> This entire process to separate children from parents(for eg: force them to sleep in their own room at early ages) has destroyed the entire western youth,



I strongly disagree with this point. It is essential to maintain personal life. Think about *so called Indian culture* & what do most of the people do, and how most of guys/girls like us behave with parents after so much of care from childhood. 

Detailed discussion is out of the scope of this thread.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2012)

indian culture!history 101---indian term was coined by foreigners who called natives of those living across the Indus river hindus since their language did not contain a letter for sound "I".hence originated the words hindus & hindustaan.later with introduction of english came India & Indians.so technically the words "india/Indian/Hindu"are themselves foreign words.so next time before fighting over Indian culture please keep this in mind that native term is "Bhaartiya/Bhaarat"(which btw is dead a long time ago).the so called indian culture today is a mixture of various cultures many of which are technically foreign in nature.

on a side note i consider indian parenting(not bhartiya which is extinct) as merely a Hypocritical form of western parenting.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2012)

Wikipedia says otherwise.


> The word Hindu is derived from the Sanskrit word Sindhu


and no culture is 100% indigenous.


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

Sindhu = Indus river.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2012)

Er even if these all were foreign words, the medium of communication is English here and India is the official English name of the country.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 30, 2012)

The way i think the European kids are brought up is better than how we Indians are, on the grounds of self-sufficiency atleast.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2012)

i was just looking for some fun replyit is really amazing that lots of people don't know that india/hindu terms are foreign in nature & yet these are used as 100% indigenous terms.also to those who rely too much on wikipedia note for future that when it comes to serious academics no educational institution worth its salt will accept wiki citations.

P.S.there are 100% indigenous culture.you can find them on some unesco's about to get extinct list


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is a fun reply

You are clueless.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2012)

+1 for arsenal_gunners for making my day.haven't come across too much wiki dependent persons here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> +1 for arsenal_gunners for making my day.haven't come across too much wiki dependent persons here.



At least they are Wiki dependant (not sure where that came from?) and not Mickey dependent what you seem to be .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> +1 for arsenal_gunners for making my day.haven't come across too much wiki dependent persons here.



Don't give me BS about wiki.It's just a lazy argument people like you use when they got proved wrong.It's reliable enough for basic facts which you fail to get right. 
I am posting on the general chat section of a tech forum,not submitting a thesis.So keep your "academic" advice to yourself.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> At least they are Wiki dependant (not sure where that came from?) and not Mickey dependent what you seem to be .



News section, why you so funny


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 30, 2012)

Faun said:


> This thread is gold !





Liverpool_fan said:


> If I had a penny for everytime an Indian classlessly stereotyped others while knowing NOTHING about their culture, and living with their pseudo-cultural zealatory, I would have been a billionxbillion-are.





Faun said:


> News section, why you so funny



Where is the like button for these posts? Seriously, can i share this thread on FB ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2012)

> Wikipedia says otherwise.





> Don't give me BS about wiki.It's just a lazy argument people like you use when they got proved wrong.It's reliable enough for basic facts which you fail to get right.





ico said:


> Sindhu = Indus river.


@arsenal_gunners,maybe if you have read in more detail or some other source i wouldn't be posting this & my previous reply.at least i can give you benefit of miscommunication/inadvertent error but not sure about Liverpool_fan.

@Liverpool_fan,the only thing "red"which carry some weight with me is a red beacon atop govt vehicle,the only pool which intimidate me a little is swimming pool & the only fan i care about is ceiling fan in summer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2012)

You're funny.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2012)

Am I the only one, for whom the conversation on this thread is going straight above the head!!


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually Persians couldn't pronounce the "S" in "Sindh" and started referring to this region as "Hind" and the inhabitants on the other side of Sindhu river as "Hindu."

From "Hindu", Sindhu river came to be called as "Indus" as (may be) Britishers liked the word. From "Indus", we got "India" again (may be) because Britishers liked the word. Greeks already refered the river as "Indos" and the country as "Indoi" ages before everyone.

am I kurrect without Wiki?


----------



## Sarath (Jan 31, 2012)

SO...umm...where are the kids now?

Looks like no one is bothered anymore about the fate of the kids


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2012)

No one was actually bothered about the fate of kids. "Yindans are bettah than Europeans" - that's what we were bothered about.


----------



## Joker (Jan 31, 2012)

rep for everyone who posted in this thread.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2012)

*New twist in Norway child custody case as father files for separation - The Times of India*



> NEW DELHI: Misfortune and uncertainty are dogging the two children - Abhigyan (3) and Aishwarya (1) - separated from their parents by Norway's Child Welfare Services. In a dramatic unravelling of the case, the children's father, Anurup Bhattacharya, has filed for legal separation from his wife, Sagarika. Not just that, he now wants the kids to remain in Norway and their uncle, who was to get their custody, no longer wants to be their guardian.
> 
> The fast-paced developments took place after Anurup filed for separation, alleging he was being repeatedly beaten by his wife. Possibly fearing estrangement from her children, Sagarika is learned to have threatened to sue the uncle, Arunabhash Bhattacharya, if he were to take the children's custody and bring them to India. This made Arunabhash decline their guardianship.



stick to the topic.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2012)

Neuron said:


> The way i think the European kids are brought up is better than how we Indians are, on the grounds of self-sufficiency atleast.



From what I heard, most european parents stop supporting their children on completing 18 years of age. Hence, forcing them to find work to sustain themselves, thus teaching them self-reliance. In India, some of us are 25 still depending on parents 

PS: Not me, I am 23 and employed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2012)

So many yindans and the yindan media absolutely embarrased themselves. Christmas has come. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> If I had a penny for everytime an Indian classlessly stereotyped others while knowing NOTHING about their culture, and living with their pseudo-cultural zealatory, I would have been a billionxbillion-are.


^^


tkin said:


> This entire process to separate children from parents(for eg: force them to sleep in their own room at early ages) has destroyed the entire western youth, without proper guidance they turn into hooligans and this results into affairs like uk riots, college shootings etc, our own way of taking care of our children is a lot better.
> 
> Come on, sleeping with parents is negligence? Maybe in the west where most people become sadistic, abusing parents.



gg

P.S.: Media having some fun here it seems with twists and turns - *www.thehindu.com/news/international/article3019808.ece?homepage=true


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 21, 2012)

ico said:


> *New twist in Norway child custody case as father files for separation - The Times of India*



*images.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/15874982.jpg

Shiz goin' on? And they say Indian culture's good.....


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wikipedia says otherwise.
> 
> and no culture is 100% indigenous.



Which has etymological roots to Persian/Farsi. They originally used to say Hindustani. It means "friend from India" till date.



More like: Hindoostani.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 22, 2012)

Everyone here is talking about culture !!

A Culture to every country is different and may be good or bad for that particular country. 

It is baseless to talk and argue, on culture.

Every culture can have pros and cons, we (or our culture) are no different.

One person in America may like to eat BREAD during breakfast, another person from India may prefer to east ROTI during breakfast. Similarly, An American parents would like to bring up their children the way they want to and it applies to all other countries also.

What fishy about this case is not exactly about CULTURES, their is something which the Norway authorities picked up about the children's parents which the authorities have not made it public yet.

There is definitely something that the Norway authorities knows about the Parents that, I and we all don't know about.

They are hiding something from the media also.

IMO everyone has their own ways to up bring their children and all the methods are good. The parents in question might have committed something extraordinary which compelled the Norway authorities to mediate.


----------



## Skud (Mar 22, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> What fishy about this case is not exactly about CULTURES, their is something which the Norway authorities picked up about the children's parents which the authorities have not made it public yet.
> 
> There is definitely something that the Norway authorities knows about the Parents that, I and we all don't know about.
> 
> They are hiding something from the media also.




This, this, this.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Everyone here is talking about culture !!
> 
> A Culture to every country is different and may be good or bad for that particular country.
> 
> ...



You are right, we'll never know the full story. What we know is what we read in the papers (news). But, even the newspersons might not know the full picture.


----------



## Joker (Mar 22, 2012)

tech&me is right this time.


----------



## asingh (Mar 22, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Everyone here is talking about culture !!
> 
> A Culture to every country is different and may be good or bad for that particular country.
> 
> ...




They follow the Nordic Model. Which is quite different from ours. That is an issue which diasporeans face. When they go to another country, and cannot adhere to rules and regulations of the host nation.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 23, 2012)

^^
yes they broke some law relating to the Child Welfare, and this is what exactly the Norway authorities are not telling the media, which law ( read _section_ ) the parents in question break.

Norway laws could be more strict then ours (I guess), but surprisingly India also has similar law on Child Welfare for the Indian citizens and foreigners.

Link


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> yes they broke some law relating to the Child Welfare, and this is what exactly the Norway authorities are not telling the media, which law ( read _section_ ) the parents in question break.
> 
> Norway laws could be more strict then ours (I guess), but surprisingly India also has similar law on Child Welfare for the Indian citizens and foreigners.
> ...



They will not. Privacy of children. Never will it be divulged.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 23, 2012)

^^
True. And never it should be divulged. [ Media will make a mockery out of it, we all know how media is world-over !! ]


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> *Norway snatches away children from Indian couple?*



We should also snatch away children from a norwegian couple.


----------

